# Solvent ink printing



## kifkef (Aug 25, 2011)

I would like to build my own DTG printer but to transfer it into DTS (direct to substrace) printer with Eco solvent inks,

Does anyone has any expirience with printing with eco-solvent on a small format printheads such as epson?

What do you think about it?


----------



## cavedave (Dec 5, 2006)

Several companies have done this and its all about the ink (see Direct Color Systems), if you stick Eco Solvent ink in a standard Epson it will work for 2-3 weeks and then the trouble will start.
When Eco Solvent is used with an Epson head in machines such as Roland and Mimaki they change all the tubing, dampers and a bunch of other bits.

There are lots of companies that will tell you there ink will work, but most of them dont work for very long.

Good luck.

Best regards

-David


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Agree with everything that Dave said. The ink is the definitely the key. I know of some people that have tried to play in this area and gave up because the cost of replacement parts quickly exceeded the value that they were willing to put in to the project. The general consensus was that you had to a print engine that you were willing to throw away after a short period of time and quickly replace it with another.

From a business perspective, I think the key is being able to find a niche market that is willing to pay a premium for a digitally printed item. I personally don't know anyone that can make a living off of digitally printed golf balls. This was done a lot with standard dtg printers early on, but now you never really see it. It is just not profitable for most companies. If you printed on something that people would be willing to pay the same as a t-shirt for, then I could understand. Printed pieces of canvas is one example. However, there are other types of printers (i.e. Cannon,...) that already do a better job printing them as flat goods and the cost to stretch them is not that much. So I personally have a hard time see where a standard print shop can make these type of printers work when you consider everything.

Best wishes in your research,

Mark


----------

